# Shock & Awe!



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

What in the heck did I do to you guys?! I mean after coming home last week to 8 boxes on my doorstep. This week, the MOAB from DanRichmond. And now, today, todayI come home to 13 boxes! You guys are nuckin futs. 
Now all I can say is it's gonna take a while to pay you back, but the good news for me is I'm on my clock and you all sent me your addresses.

Thank you all, I don't know why y'all feel the need to do this, The generosity of the people in this hobby in general and this board specifically just amazes me on a daily basis. Thanks to everyone who laid the most ovwhelming bomb on me ever, but as I said, watch you doors, now it's my turn!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

You Are Good Botl
Enjoy


----------



## stros74 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Shock*

I think I am in shock...Thats awesome and amazing..congrats


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Did the dog get a whoopin' or what? Ha ha ha. I think the mailman is going to want a Christmas tip this year. Now that is CHRISTMAS in JUNE!!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

ummmmmmmm wow.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

HOLY MACKREL! Do you have pictures of someone they don't want pasted on line?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

All that fit in your mailbox??


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

only 13? hmmmm get ready for more


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Has the mail carrier complained yet? BTW-there are some interesting new designs one can look for in choosing a replacement for a destroyed mail box.:mrcool:


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

Damn! I'd hate to be your postman.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Holy moly! Nice stuff there!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> only 13? hmmmm get ready for more


Man! Are you kidding me?! In the last two weeks I've been pummeled by eveyone on the board, are you dragging folks in off the street?

I give, UNCLE, I'm tapping out. What more do ya want?

And by the way, sorry for the poor camera skills but I wanted to point out in case you can't make it out. This time one special brother didn't bother to send cigars, that's a Xicar traveldor that is absolutely one of the nicest cases I've ever seen. You guys are too much!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Wow, very cool! Very cool indeed.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Someone muzzled the mutt!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You got more coming for sure!!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

from what i hear you deserve it or somethin


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice... I'm curious of the final total!!!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

NICE SMACKDOWN!!!

And I agree discdog, that Xikar travel case is top notch..I have the same one.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

An amazing carpet-bombing of a well-deserving BOTL! Nice fellas, NICE!

CD


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am totally against animal cruelty - BUT I DIG THIS !!!!!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

That is a cluster bomb there.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nothing like the smell of Napalm in the morning...you have been annialiated my friend...and very well deserved. Thanks for all you do sir. 


BTW...I have to say it, Im sorry in advance....




I love to see a dawg take a beating. 

Sorry...its the reptile in me.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Nice... I'm curious of the final total!!!


Hell, me too now! My daughter just called and wants to know exactly what I'm into as 6 more boxes just arrived. And the mail lady is PISSED. Said something about commercial business's in a residential area. 
My daughter is warning me that if I screw up her chances at getting into the FBI because of my cigar addiction, that she would never leave my house. Guys, this has got to STOP! Heck, I'll never be able to walk around in my underwear again. Besides that, it's getting a little embarrassing. You guys are too much.

And Bill, LOL.


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

So, is it fair to say that you'll have reviews posted on all those smokes by Monday?


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

discdog said:


> Hell, me too now! My daughter just called and wants to know exactly what I'm into as 6 more boxes just arrived. And *the mail lady is PISSED. *Said something about commercial business's in a residential area.


Seriously?, that is too good.:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

great hit the bombs are landing on target


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

DiscDog called me Monday to ask who Dan Richmond was and he told me he was excited about the package from Dan Richmond/HumidorQueen and it was hard to act surprised since I knew what was coming.

Thanks to BigBuddha76 for getting the troops together for this attack. I really like how we made DiscDog think he was in on it by having him send a bomb to Squid so he would not suspect a thing.

The mods really did a great job in coming up with ideas for the final planning of this. We had an overwealming amount of members in on it. Nice hits everyone.


----------



## asdfx0rz (May 15, 2007)

I saw some Vengeance's in there.. whoever gets those is a lucky dude.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice HIT!!!!!!!! :whoohoo:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

discdog said:


> Hell, me too now! My daughter just called and wants to know exactly what I'm into as 6 more boxes just arrived. And the mail lady is PISSED. Said something about commercial business's in a residential area.
> My daughter is warning me that if I screw up her chances at getting into the FBI because of my cigar addiction, that she would never leave my house. Guys, this has got to STOP! Heck, I'll never be able to walk around in my underwear again. Besides that, it's getting a little embarrassing. You guys are too much.
> 
> And Bill, LOL.


I was happy to know the mail lady was pissed, that was actually a desired and funny side effect.

You gave selflessly to this board when it was needed, and we felt that you should receive some reward. It actually got much bigger than I ever thought, international even, which is a testament to the board.

enjoy those smokes.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BTW, you will also be bombed on friday and maybe saturday...hell I dont quite know when it will stop


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

This is the funniest bomb I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I love it! I simply love what you guys are turning this board into.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

A weapon of mass mailbox destruction.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a dream, and in that dream were the remains of mailboxes for as far as the eye could see. And behold, I saw a postal truck on the horizon. One of the wounded mailboxes spoke to me, saying "why have we been destroyed like this? Have we not served the postal master well?" And I responded, "you are but sacrifices to the bombs, serving only to remind us of the beautiful destruction that a cigar bomb can create. Rest in the fact that you served the postal master well."

And lo, the great postal truck turned away, with a loud grumbling, to return again when the bombs fall again.

from the
Book of Cigar Bombs chapter 6 vs. 8-15


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I had a dream, and in that dream were the remains of mailboxes for as far as the eye could see. And behold, I saw a postal truck on the horizon. One of the wounded mailboxes spoke to me, saying "why have we been destroyed like this? Have we not served the postal master well?" And I responded, "you are but sacrifices to the bombs, serving only to remind us of the beautiful destruction that a cigar bomb can create. Rest in the fact that you served the postal master well."
> 
> And lo, the great postal truck turned away, with a loud grumbling, to return again when the bombs fall again.
> 
> ...


Very nice! 

Hope you enjoy all the great hits Discdog! :biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I had a dream, and in that dream were the remains of mailboxes for as far as the eye could see. And behold, I saw a postal truck on the horizon. One of the wounded mailboxes spoke to me, saying "why have we been destroyed like this? Have we not served the postal master well?" And I responded, "you are but sacrifices to the bombs, serving only to remind us of the beautiful destruction that a cigar bomb can create. Rest in the fact that you served the postal master well."
> 
> And lo, the great postal truck turned away, with a loud grumbling, to return again when the bombs fall again.
> 
> ...


Word!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I had a dream, and in that dream were the remains of mailboxes for as far as the eye could see. And behold, I saw a postal truck on the horizon. One of the wounded mailboxes spoke to me, saying "why have we been destroyed like this? Have we not served the postal master well?" And I responded, "you are but sacrifices to the bombs, serving only to remind us of the beautiful destruction that a cigar bomb can create. Rest in the fact that you served the postal master well."
> 
> And lo, the great postal truck turned away, with a loud grumbling, to return again when the bombs fall again.
> 
> ...


That's what it's all about man!

CD


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Soly Hit.

Copied You*


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Sorry about that; but *THEY MADE ME LIE* about it so you'd think Squid was the one getting hit by the mass-bombing! <G> Just part of the subterfuge and games at CigarLive...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... Sorry about that; but *THEY MADE ME LIE* about it so you'd think Squid was the one getting hit by the mass-bombing! <G> Just part of the subterfuge and games at CigarLive...


I made you lie


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I made you lie


Ahh... I won't hold it against ya!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I have to admit, I'm at a loss for words. I still don't think I did anything that any one of you would have done. Trust me, "Thanks" was plenty. But to actually see all of this spread out before you is pretty amazing. I will try and get a picture of everything once this is over. Thank you all.

Bob


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And if it's *never* over? <G> What then? HAH!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

By the way, there was one package from UK that was inside a box from VA? Is that the "international"? How long did it take you guys to work this out? It just dawned on me that the package was intact. 
Impressive, very impressive.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Man i can not wait to see these pics its going to be great


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

pics will be awesome! cant wait


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ya know, I was lucky enough to finally meet Bob on Monday night, when I was back in Atl. We had a great time at Puff N Stuff in Lawrenceville and all I can say is that Bob lived up to his fine reputation. Let me tell you, if ever there was a guy deserving of an epic bombing brigade, he is the one! I wish I had some pics of our mini-herf, but I will just say we had a great time!

Bob, you deserve it man! 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...thanks ceed. DD...your a stud by association now. lol


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Very cool...thanks ceed. DD...your a stud by association now. lol


Greeeeeaaaaat. It happens after I get old,fat and bald. Figures. :mumbles:


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

I'm afraid that if we put DD in for all the bomb recipient awards he deserves, we might crash the server.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

discdog said:


> Greeeeeaaaaat. It happens after I get old,fat and bald. Figures. :mumbles:


See...now it all makes sense...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...no no please...Im already old...Id be dead after that.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

discdog said:


> By the way, there was one package from UK that was inside a box from VA? Is that the "international"? How long did it take you guys to work this out? It just dawned on me that the package was intact.
> Impressive, very impressive.


any internationals were sent to me first to guarantee theyd get to you. there is one more intl one on its way

I was curious as to what was in the UK box


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

discdog said:


> Greeeeeaaaaat. It happens after I get old,fat and bald. Figures. :mumbles:


Now I don't care who you are, that's funny stuff right there! :lol:

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap! Now that's what I call scorched earth! Sweet coordination on this one guys.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Great leadership on this Zack! 

DD: If you want to piss-off your mail person even more, go to the USPS website and order a boatload of various sized free Priority Mail boxes.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Great leadership on this Zack!
> 
> DD: If you want to piss-off your mail person even more, go to the USPS website and order a boatload of various sized free Priority Mail boxes.


You mean like Stog did?


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> Great leadership on this Zack!
> 
> DD: If you want to piss-off your mail person even more, go to the USPS website and order a boatload of various sized free Priority Mail boxes.


Funny you said that. :biggrin:


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

good times... gooooood tiiiiiiimes:whoohoo:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

They pulled it off! Super organized with a direct mission.


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Way to hang the Dog Boys, well done, Bob, I am sure the walk in is filling up!!!


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

Enjoy DD you deserve it brother!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

What was the final tally DiscDog?


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting this, I was making sure the carnage you all seemed hell bent on causing had finally ceased. 

After something like 8 staight days of constant barrage it looks like a total of 27 sorties have flown, and this is the final tally: 




There are a couple of items not shown at the specific request of the sender, but what you are looking at has to be the largest bomb I've ever seen.There were 27 packages delivered and over 150 cigars! And to be the recipient of it, I still don't know how to express my gratitude and apprecitation. Thank you all, again!

Bob


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

looks likes you got a bit of smokin to do buddy 

enjoy!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

discdog said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting this, I was making sure the carnage you all seemed hell bent on causing had finally ceased.
> 
> After something like 8 staight days of constant barrage it looks like a total of 27 sorties have flown, and this is the final tally:
> 
> ...


Cool Nice HIT"S-:biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

wow...Bob...very cool I love the collective effort.. and couldnt have happened to a better guy.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

So......Did you have to buy another cooler!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! I knew we could pull it off...great job coordinating the attack Zack.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

That never gets old... its a beautiful thing...lets do it AGAIN!!!:lol:


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

*Wow!*

All I can say about this devestation is WOW!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

So, Bob, what part of Atlanta do you live in? 

Sweet deal. Looks like you have many fun days ahead of you.

Michael


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

John51277 said:


> So......Did you have to buy another cooler!!!


Nope, since I got the room completed, no more coolers. .

Eespidie 
That never gets old... its a beautiful thing...lets do it AGAIN!!!

As long as I'm a bomber and not the bombee, I'm up for it!

McFortner 
So, Bob, what part of Atlanta do you live in?

Sweet deal. Looks like you have many fun days ahead of you.

Michael

Loganville, a little west of Athens. You need to come over to the herf at Blue Havanna II next Saturday.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I think I see the cigars I sent... over there, behind the other cigars


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: 
AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Eespidie said:


> That never gets old... its a beautiful thing...lets do it AGAIN!!!:lol:


I have something in the works, I will be posting something shortly.

I want to piss off as many postal workers as possible.

we will rise and conquer (as if there was any question)


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

DD, have you managed to smoke them all yet??


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

PremiumsOnly said:


> DD, have you managed to smoke them all yet??


You are kidding, right? lol I'll be smoking these well into 2008! Why do y'all think I've been keeping my head down?


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

It should be good to compare this to the reputed biggest bomb on CL currently being bandied about. It may win the award for the single biggest, but your coordinated attack I think will still hold the title.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, but where I was hit by what seemed like every member of the board, LK and John C have been doing this unassisted. It still amazes the heck out of me though, the generosity of this board is unbeleivable.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

PremiumsOnly said:


> It should be good to compare this to the reputed biggest bomb on CL currently being bandied about. It may win the award for the single biggest, but your coordinated attack I think will still hold the title.


of course it holds the title, like a frenzied horde we conquered.

It will happen again, but not for some time. I'm tired and need some rest


----------

